# Our very own Inner child playground



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Ok - not sure where to put this thread but I will start here. This post is about letting your inner child play with all our inner children so HAVE FUN.

At the moment my inner child is off playing in the sandpit building all sorts of lovely little castles - anyone wanna join? Shes having so much fun!!!

Robsy x


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

My inner child is playing video games on her nintendo wii.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

hahah thats awesome! im going to leave my castles and come play with you! yay


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Bubble Blowing that is so cool 8) 
I have al kind of divices for litle or for very big ones.
The collors, the shape, the time it takes before thay disapair.
Bubbles fucking rocks :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

.......


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Then my child goes over to lynsey and says dont worry ive been hurt too, im hurting too i know what its like t watch ur parents fight all the time, i know what its like to be abandoned i know what its like for your dad to leave and not know if he is coming back, i know what it is like to not get enough emotional love and support from your mum, i know what its like to feel guilty from your own mother, i know what its like to have your own mother start arguements with you, i know what its like for your own mother to call people on the phone and tell them what a bad person u have been, i know what its like when your mum calls people and twists the story of what reall happens, i know what its like whn ur own mother calls u a slut, i know what its like for your dad to say shit about ur mum i know what its like to hear ur mum say shit about ur dad, i know what its like for 2 people to neglect how their kids might feel, i know what its like to see your kids physically fight and emotionally abuse eachother, i know what its like to have ur own mother push u and prod at you, i know what its like when u get in an arguement for ur own mother to turn around and say "go live with ur father then", i know what its like for ur own mother to look at u with such hatred, i know what its like to cower and feel scared and vulnerable when ur dad gets angry and i mean really angry, I know what its like to feel utterly confused when ur mum treats u one way yet u know she loves u, i know whats its like to have the feeling, f**k them i'll just do it on my own, i know what its like to have all your needs as a child come through to your adulthood. List is endless here.

so ya see Lyns, ur not alone, but i dont wanna feel alone as my inner child, i want some friends that can nurture me too and i them. So U wanna play on the wii or go and try catch or accidentally on purpose pop reins bubbles? :twisted: :wink:

Robs x


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

................


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

haha yes that sounds like more fun, can i bring my paint? I remember my parents had just redecorated the dining room and i thought I would add my own artisit flavour ( i was about 4 at the time) wonder if they still loved me the same that day haha x


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

:lol: That sounds cool.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

jumping puddles.

care to join?


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

scylla said:


> jumping puddles.
> 
> care to join?


Yeah thats cool  i would like to join.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

My inner child gets sick of playing the nintendo wii and plays with the other kids outside.
Then we do something naughty like put dead lizards in other people's mailboxes hahhaha.
Poor lizards.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Thats so cool 8) We dont have lizzards here


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

My inner child also has pet geckos... one named Peter and the other named Paul.
They are so cool.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

i love jumping in puddles!!!!!!!!!!! woohoooooooooo then im gonna make some mud pies, put them in envelopes and post them through peoples eltterboxes...like i actually did as a child, cant wait!!!!!!


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Thats cool hazel. I once wanna have a axolotl
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Axolotl
they are so cool they can regenerate


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Axolotls are cute too! If i had one, i'd call it Axl 



Robsy said:


> i love jumping in puddles!!!!!!!!!!! woohoooooooooo then im gonna make some mud pies, put them in envelopes and post them through peoples eltterboxes...like i actually did as a child, cant wait!!!!!!


Did you really do that when you were a kid? Haha. My inner child wants to join coz it sounds like fun. 
I want to jump in puddles too!


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

WOOHOO!!!!

How's everybody???


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

DP woke my inner child too! People don't believe I'm 26, I get ID'd all day long but I drive through the puddles I see. Had a right laugh the other day.

This year I Have been very lazy and unhealthy. Recently I have been eating very well, lots of fruit, veg, bit of meat and carbs, plenty of water, green tea, omega supplements oh and my Anti-ds. I've also been running 3 miles a day and sleeping lots! I feel pretty good, not to mention the positive effects its having on my DP. I have so much energy lol.

Love and Peace - Jimmy x


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

jimmyb said:


> DP woke my inner child too! People don't believe I'm 26, I get ID'd all day long but I drive through the puddles I see. Had a right laugh the other day.
> 
> This year I Have been very lazy and unhealthy. Recently I have been eating very well, lots of fruit, veg, bit of meat and carbs, plenty of water, green tea, omega supplements oh and my Anti-ds. I've also been running 3 miles a day and sleeping lots! I feel pretty good, not to mention the positive effects its having on my DP. I have so much energy lol.
> 
> Love and Peace - Jimmy x


Wow, that's great you're doing positive things in your life and taking care of yourself.

Keep it up.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

My inner child (not only my inner child  ) 
Really really wants to have a tickle me elmo extreme


----------

